# beginner



## Tylo (Mar 14, 2009)

im just starting with taxidermy and im wondering is it important to scrape all animals b4 the mounting process :huh:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Yes, it is very important.

It doesn't matter what you're doing (birds, fish, mammals) you need to get all the fat and meat off the skin. You'll also need some sort of preservative or tan.

I'd reccomend watching some instructional videos or learning more before you jump in.


----------

